# how do you cull



## chickenrunnin (Mar 26, 2011)

Here is a hard question to ask..

I know the time is going to come where I am going to need to cull a rabbit. Can you tell me the best way that it should happen please?


----------



## elevan (Mar 27, 2011)

*First of all you should understand that cull does not mean kill.*

*Culling means to remove from the herd / flock*. This can mean to sell, give away or slaughter.

If you mean what is the best way to slaughter your rabbit, someone else will have to answer that.

eta: unfortunately the misuse of the word cull is causing problems for farmers in certain states including mine, so please understand I am not being critical here but I think it is important that you use the proper terminology.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Mar 27, 2011)

that's a good question, I was wondering the same thing my self.  I've done great when it comes to butcher day, but I know that at some time I may have to 'dispatch' a kit.  Something about it not being grown and had served it's purpose really bothers me.  I've been fortunate in not having to have done it yet, but I'd like to be prepared when the day comes.


----------



## Weedchick (Mar 27, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> *First of all you should understand that cull does not mean kill.*
> 
> *Culling means to remove from the herd / flock*. This can mean to sell, give away or slaughter.
> 
> ...


Thank you Elevan


----------



## elevan (Mar 27, 2011)

I believe that if you do a search on here you should find a thread with a rather good commentary from RabbitGeek  or go to his website
www.rabbitgeek.com
He was very informative on the best way to slaughter a rabbit.


----------



## Thundrr-Chicken (Mar 28, 2011)

i use the broomstick method to separate the neck from the spine.. then i cut the throat to let it bleed out


----------



## DevonW (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBYv3I9cCgo 

This is the video I used to learn how to dispatch and process rabbits.


----------



## Thundrr-Chicken (Apr 4, 2011)

thats a great video... seems a lot easier than what i've been doing... im going to try that next time... thanks for posting it..


----------



## hoodat (Apr 4, 2011)

First remember that small does not necessarily mean runt. A runt is one that is unhealthy in other ways than size. If all small rabbits were culled we would not have the miniature breeds so many love as pets. Of course if you are raising for meat that's another story. When you kill very young rabbits the best way to dispatch them is to put your thumb at the place where the spine joins the skull and wrap your other fingers around the head from the front. Snap the head back and press down with your thumb with a sudden movement. That quickly and humanely disjoints the spine from the brain. It's an ugly chore and I hate it but sometimes it has to be done.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Apr 4, 2011)

thank you hoodat.  I haven't had to do it yet, but I hate not being prepared for stuff like that, since it does happen.


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 4, 2011)

Does anyone else have trouble with the gut part?  I can't even clean up a raw egg off the floor, will add more work if I have to. LOL   Is there an easy way to gut a rabbit. I think I can kill one after watching the video about putting their head into that V shaped thing and dislocating its head from its body but I can't rely on hubby being here when it needs doing. Just have a very weak stomach and need an easy solution for gutting. HELP!!!!!   THANKS.


----------



## hoodat (Apr 4, 2011)

Mitransplant said:
			
		

> Does anyone else have trouble with the gut part?  I can't even clean up a raw egg off the floor, will add more work if I have to. LOL   Is there an easy way to gut a rabbit. I think I can kill one after watching the video about putting their head into that V shaped thing and dislocating its head from its body but I can't rely on hubby being here when it needs doing. Just have a very weak stomach and need an easy solution for gutting. HELP!!!!!   THANKS.


You can get used to it. The good thing is a rabbits guts do not have the strong small that chicken guts do.Hanging it upside down makes it easier but isn't necesary once you get the hang of it. Just slit the belly and the guts will sag out. If you want to keep it as clean as possible tie a string around the intestine as close to the anus as possible and then cut the intestine above the string. the guts should pretty much fall out on its own. Cut it again just between the stomach and esophagus (swaller tube as grandpa used to say). The rest is cleaner work and it's all hooked together. Poke your finger behind the lungs and pull them out. You can cut through the breastbone if you find it makes the job easier. Everything that's left is called the pluck. the lungs, liver and heart should come out together. The kidneys will usually stay in place lying along either side of the backbone. Just clip them out if you want to keep them or give them to a cat or dog if you don't. The only thing left is to cut out the anus. If you prefer you can do that before you take out the guts and it all comes out together. It's easier to cut out if you use kitchen shears and cut through the pelvic bone at the center.


----------



## miss_thenorth (Apr 4, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> *First of all you should understand that cull does not mean kill.*
> 
> *Culling means to remove from the herd / flock*. This can mean to sell, give away or slaughter.
> 
> ...


I believe in this case, the op was using the term "cull" in reference to killing an inferior rabbit.  So, it is being used properly.  But what you say is true.  It does not necessarily mean to ONLY kill. 

But in this case, if it is a young kit, you can easily twist the head off.  When they are small, it does not take much effort at all.  I have had to do this to one batch whose feet were for some stange reason, all deformed.


----------

